# My 14.2 lb 2009 F3 SL



## Dfrench200 (Jul 25, 2010)

Ive finished my upgrades... for now She rides like a dream!!

3T LTD 100mm stem
3T Ergonova Team Carbon handlebar
3T LTD Seatpost 
Fizik Antares Braided Saddle
Zipp Aero skewers
SRAM Powerdome 11-23
SRAM 1091R Chain
Zipp 303 tubular wheelset
Conti Competition Tires


----------



## mbaulfinger (Aug 2, 2007)

Nice upgrades. Great job! What are its ride characteristics?


----------



## heydtj (Jul 24, 2010)

Dfrench- great looking bike! What size cm frame are you riding!


----------



## cww180 (Aug 31, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Dfrench200 (Jul 25, 2010)

Sorry for the slow response... thanks for the nice comments!

Forgot to mention I also upgraded from the stock Felt 1.3 fork to the Felt 1.1 fork. Looks like the 1.1 has slightly less rake and weighs about 90 grams less.

As for ride characteristics... she handles beautifully, very responsive, quick in the corners and the acceleration is fantastic. I think the 400 grams of weight savings in the wheel set had a lot to do with it too. With the carbon upgrades and the tubular wheelset the ride is very comfortable. I did notice that while riding with no hands she is a little less stable a little more wobbly. Not sure if that is rider skill or bike related  

The frame is 54cm...

BTW I am strickly recreational rider with the need for speed (or potential speed)... or as I like to say I have a "Porche" bike with a "Hyundai" engine...


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

Will take you a little time to get to get use to the fork. but you will be no hands before you know it..But not in a bunch I hope. You will find that the cornering will be outstanding on those tubes...Hyundai engine on tubular still = fun!

BTW same set up and frame as my partners - the wheels though but they may come for xmas if she lifts her game ;-)


----------



## stockracing (Sep 6, 2010)

Very nice bike


----------

